# Silence of the Bees - CCD video



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/episodes/silence-of-the-bees/full-episode/251/

_This program premiered October 28, 2007._


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for Posting Barry. The clarity of the video is great and the content is wonderful! And I now know how to pronounce neonicitoids!


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Barry.


----------

